

One Year Ago Today - Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. Filed for Bankruptcy - DarrenMills

I just realized it had been a year to the day, and posted this for the purpose of reflection.
Thoughts?
======
DarrenMills
Stock Prices: LEH - Sept 15th 2008: $49.37/share --> Sept 15th 2009:
$00.13/share

